# iTouchds 2.3b Real Time Save Firmware Released



## g6team (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Everyone,
iTouchds Enhanced Version has just released the 2.3b firmware with Real Time Save feature.

















Changelog Below:
Change Log: 4-12-08
===========
1. RTS function added. (Read user manual or belows for details)
2. The setting for RTS has been added to Global configuration program too.
3. Complete the following GBA features:
i)NDS-GBA linkage 
ii)GBA Real time save function (supports over 95% of games!)
iii)Emulator games. (eg. NES,PCE,SMS,gg etc..)  	  
iV)Automatically patch for all games. (100% compatiablity)
V)Automatically detect the type of inserted flashcard. (supports the slot-2 psram flashcard(old product) and the "GBA expansion card"(new product/lower price) too.)
Vi)Fast loading time (much faster than the other products in the market!)    
Vii)GBA cheat code function 
4.Solve the problem even adding the soft-rest function for Game 2799,2946,2958,2968,2975,2980,2987,2993,2994,2996,3003,3009,3011,3012,3020,3047,
3048,3063,3064,3075,3081,3088,3091,3095,3098,3104 
5.Solve the problem even adding the RTS function for Game 2949,3034,3037,3054,3055,3056,3063,3088,3091,3107
6. Fix the compatibility of game 3055,3070,3089

(Game tested up to 3179)


The Real Time Save features of ITouch:
======================================
1) Support maximum of 3 save files for each game.
2) Fast loading time & saving time. 
3) Approximately, 95% of nds games are able to use RTS function so far.
4) Integrated RTS menu support showing time, loading & saving status, monitoring capacity of SD etc...
5) Support more than 1 set of hot-keys for activating RTS menu to prevent key-conflict situation occurs. (L+R+sel or L+R+Y)

To enable RTS feature:
=====================
Just make sure the "RT Save(L+R+SL)" or "RT Save(L+R+Y)" option at "RTS/soft reset" pull-down menu of the game configuration menu has been selected. (There is only 1 save file for a game by default. If users want to have more than one save file for the game, please select and enter into the "Save Backup" pull-down menu to create more backup files. eg. "create is1" or "create is2".)


Basic operation:
================    
Just press "L+R+SL" or "L+R+Y" to activate RTS menu during game play.


Operation keys:
---------------
[up/down] = select
[A] = confirm
* = Exit and return to game

Function of the items:
----------------------
SAVE (save the game status from memory to default save file .is0)
LOAD (load the game status from default save file .is0 to memory)

SAVE BACKUP1 (save the game status from memory to save file .is1)
LOAD BACKUP1 (load the game status from save file .is1 to memory)

SAVE BACKUP2 (save the game status from memory to save file .is2)
SAVE BACKUP2 (load the game status from save file .is2 to memory)

MAIN MENU (Go back to the M3R main menu = soft reset)  

Useful information:
Due to the restrictions of the system of nds, it's not easy to make it perfect. However, the load/save function is stable and we tested over 3000 of games, about 95% of games are able to use RTS function and all the status of those games can be restored and let me continue to play the game without so many problems so the overall performance of the RTS function is satisfied.  To help users to use the RTC function smoothly, users may need to note the followings:

1. Please do not activate the RTS menu at the beginning of game boot up such as logo graphic is loading or showing. It's because the initial process of the game is usually still in progress.
2. Please do not activate the RTS menu during which the data is being loaded or saved.
3. The graphic of a few games may not be able to restore perfectly upon loading back the save file data into memory; we suggest users may re-try to restore the game (load) at another moment. Usually, if users save the game at gameplay, please try loading back during gameplay and not from the other game menu. Another example, if users save the game at the 3D state, we suggest loading the data back at the 3D state too.       
4. The sound of a few games may temporary break upon loading back the save file data, we suggest closing the cover of the NDS for a second then re-opening it again. Usually, it will be able to recover without any problem in most cases.



Please go here to download the latest firmware.

http://www.simplepluseasy.com/


Thanks!

Enjoy*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 9, 2008)

whoa. real time save for the itouch.

wait. do we have to have the enhanced version to have RTS?
or will the old ones with update firmware work too?


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think it is just a firmware update.
Wouldn't make sense for them to release a whole new card, since it really isn't that popular a card to start-out with.


----------



## sk3tch (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow!  Works great with my iTouch...tested with #0168 Mario Kart (U) and 2GB Kingston JPN.  A great update for my favorite card.


----------



## JPH (Dec 9, 2008)

finally haw.
this card was released a little too early, it should have had all the features it has now from the get-go


----------



## spiritos (Dec 9, 2008)

Yay, I have just ordered an iTouch for my collection yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this makes it the first sub 20$ card to have RTS....nice going, wondering why team AceKard not implementing the feature, will make the AceKard 2 unbeatable (well, maybe except the M3 Real, the PDA Feature is amazing).


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 9, 2008)

what does a real time save do ?


----------



## paul3100 (Dec 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what does a real time save do ?



It does what it says it does! , it saves your game at any point you wish rather than having to wait for an end of level or check point to save the game. Should have been called " any time save " :-)

Paul


----------



## Don Roberto (Dec 9, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> what does a real time save do ?


create and load savestates


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Dec 9, 2008)

Uh question, I use an EZ Flash 3 in 1 expansion pack with Ruldolph's GBA EXPloader, how do I use the GBA Cheat Function with that?

Edit: I see a copy of Moonshell is now included. Cool


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 9, 2008)

amazing... i really didn't expect THEM to do something like this... it makes this cart one of the best in the market now with SC and Cyclo...
Good work guys!! and YAY to R4


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> finally haw.
> this card was released a little too early, it should have had all the features it has now from the get-go




could you not argue that of other cards that didnt have RTS from the start too !? ie M3 REAL ?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2008)

that makes it the least expensive card with rts, right?


----------



## Jordan10la (Dec 9, 2008)

g6team said:
			
		

> ii)GBA Real time save function (supports over 95% of games!)


RTS in GBA games? How is that possible? I thought once you booted into GBA you lost any card features.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmmm, very interesting, i was thinking on getting my hands on one of these, along with an Acekard 2 and Acekard RPG(unsure about this one). I wonder if it will be possible if the EDGE team can incorporate this feature into their Flashcard, i mean they were able to get the slo-motion effect, same goes for the Acekard 2(i)


----------



## dan92 (Dec 9, 2008)

Emulator games? does it mean that you dont need the emulator, you just put the roms on it?


----------



## Scorpei (Dec 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> whoa. real time save for the itouch.
> 
> wait. do we have to have the enhanced version to have RTS?
> or will the old ones with update firmware work too?


firmware works like a charm on "the old version", like I posted a few days back.

@GBA RTS, say wut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? I don't think they meant to say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DivineZeus (Dec 9, 2008)

WOW! nice... real time save for both GBA/NDS games... and this card runs sakura firmware... uhm, maybe i'll give it a try...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 9, 2008)

spiritos said:
			
		

> Yay, I have just ordered an iTouch for my collection yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they did. The G6 had RTS for GBA, the M3 had it, the M3 Real had it... So why not the iTouchDS?


----------



## Anakir (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I didn't expect something like this from such a cheap flashcart. I might consider buying this then. Hmm.. but maybe I shouldn't though. RTS is quite tempting. It might make me want to cheat.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 9, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> The EZ-Flash V is $17,40 at DealExtreme, and it has had RTS since a while. Still, it's very nice addition. I hope AceKard will add it as well, it would be completely awesome with RTS


The RTS on the EZ-Flash V is virtually useless and I can see it getting any better due to the ineptness of the ezflash devs.


----------



## AeroHex (Dec 9, 2008)

tryed .nes file and didn't recognize it
i think the guy who read that misinterpreted it i think it means it run gba homebrew emulators
it sucks how there no support for 3 in 1

one question
why can i get the rumble level and ram expansion on gba exp loader I've tried it on sakura i touch and m3 real...no option


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 9, 2008)

Jordan10la said:
			
		

> g6team said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the m3 real has had the same feature since it was released
its saves the game once you restart the DS and real time save as well

ex:
say if I save normally in a game then RTS also
when I turn off the DS and turn it back on both of those files will be copied to the MicroSD card in the slot-1


----------



## vEGA-rJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Will RTS on GBA work with EZ3in1 expansion pack, or it will need m3 real gba expansion pack?


----------



## Tanas (Dec 9, 2008)

vEGA-rJ said:
			
		

> Will RTS on GBA work with EZ3in1 expansion pack, or it will need m3 real gba expansion pack?


You need a m3 real expansion pack because the iTouch doesnt support the 3 in 1 and I very much doubt that it ever will.


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 9, 2008)

Wait, does this mean that R4 owners can now use this firmware and have realtime saves?  I know someone managed to get Sakura (That's this same firmware, correct?) running on the R4.


----------



## haringtonl (Dec 9, 2008)

Sakura isn't the same firmware...


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 9, 2008)

haringtonl said:
			
		

> Sakura isn't the same firmware...



Ah shit, was afraid of that.  I don't own anything other than an R4, and I just remember seeing that someone got some M3 firmware running on the R4.  I supposed the iTouch firmware isn't the one in question then.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 9, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> haringtonl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was just a DLID ver
it didn't load any roms or anything
just allowed you to play media, vids and music


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 9, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Deleted member 12829 (Dec 11, 2008)

Does Bleach Dark Souls saving work yet? D:


----------



## Tanas (Dec 11, 2008)

tiger578 said:
			
		

> Does Bleach Dark Souls saving work yet? D:


Yes it works now.


----------

